# Tahoe Storm 2017



## ajavanzado (Dec 12, 2015)

Stoooooooookeddddd. Heading up there on Saturday early morning. :grin:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ajavanzado said:


> Stoooooooookeddddd. Heading up there on Saturday early morning. :grin:



Friday for me...Hoping they manage to un-bury the chairs. That;s chair 10 on top. I can't imagine how deep tat run is now and how much blasting they have to do. but yes hella stoked!
Where are you driving from?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like a rare case if too much snow...?

There _is_ such a think as too much snow. We had that in '99, known as the "avalanche-winter" when in short time 16 feet snow fell; >50 (!) ppl died in three (!) devastating big avalanches in the Alps; 1200 damage causing avalanches went down alone in Switzerland. Entire towns n valleys were cut off for days. 

Really hope it won't turn out that way in your region! Be safe!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

neni said:


> Looks like a rare case if too much snow...?
> 
> There _is_ such a think as too much snow. We had that in '99, known as the "avalanche-winter" when in short time 16 feet snow fell; >50 (!) ppl died in three (!) devastating big avalanches in the Alps; 1200 damage causing avalanches went down alone in Switzerland. Entire towns n valleys were cut off for days.
> 
> Really hope it won't turn out that way in your region! Be safe!


me too! The pics are from last Saturday. Half the mountains was unridable due to slide debris. Ski patrol did an amazing work. But that wasn't even half the snow it did now in 2 days


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

:crazy1: :crazy1: :crazy1:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Epic California Storm Update | 48? in The Past 24 Hours and Up To 18? More On The Way Today ? SnowBrains.com\


:grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## HowderPound (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey Kirkrider - wondering if you expect 88 and, specifically, 89 open on Saturday? I know nothing is certain so thought I'd ask what you'd bet on.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

HowderPound said:


> Hey Kirkrider - wondering if you expect 88 and, specifically, 89 open on Saturday? I know nothing is certain so thought I'd ask what you'd bet on.


I really hope so! They are there to make money :laugh2: they can't wait to open, that said I know that they have A LOT of work to do. If tomorrow snows more (likely) Friday very little will be open, Saturday a little more and probably Sunday for the backside that at that point will be well firm Sierra Cement.

As for the roads...same thing. The didn't open in 2 days now, the amount of snow on the Spur must be immense. But I'm sure they are all working hard. 89 usually opens first. I think they will open both by Saturday. Friday it's not supposed to snow, I am hoping they clear both by Friday morning.

And next week we have another storm coming!! I'll be riding until July.

Love to have this kind pf problems ;-)


----------



## ajavanzado (Dec 12, 2015)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Friday for me...Hoping they manage to un-bury the chairs. That;s chair 10 on top. I can't imagine how deep tat run is now and how much blasting they have to do. but yes hella stoked!
> Where are you driving from?


San Francisco! Hoping to leave at like 3/4 am


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ajavanzado said:


> San Francisco! Hoping to leave at like 3/4 am



Pleasanton. My POW start time usually is 4:20  IF the roads are open.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I was at North Star last Saturday. By then, the mountains have already received roughly a week's worth of nonstop snow.

And that's when I realized if I gotten a powder board, things might have been easier. Because by last Saturday, there was already a ton of powder. I mean if I were to *gently *punch the ground, my entire arm would just sink into the snow.

On top of that, visibility was really limited. These strings of storms have been epic.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

when I finally got the Hovercraft I realized how much I was working on pow without it.  I am HOPING they will open the roads before morning. If not...saturday.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> I was at North Star last Saturday. By then, the mountains have already received roughly a week's worth of nonstop snow.
> 
> And that's when I realized if I gotten a powder board, things might have been easier. Because by last Saturday, there was already a ton of powder. I mean if I were to *gently *punch the ground, my entire arm would just sink into the snow.
> 
> On top of that, visibility was really limited. These strings of storms have been epic.


Wasn't last weekend a shitshow? Lots of rain and wind and the lifts were shut down everywhere...that's what I heard, so I didn't bother going up? This weekend looks like it will be EPIC!! Although swarming with peeps...


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

scotty100 said:


> Wasn't last weekend a shitshow? Lots of rain and wind and the lifts were shut down everywhere...that's what I heard, so I didn't bother going up? This weekend looks like it will be EPIC!! Although swarming with peeps...


It kind of was, we had to deal with freezing rain on the mountain which I thought was worse than dealing with snow. I couldn't see s*** out of my goggles because of the freezing rain.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Going tomorrow. Hoping for the BSide open. Should be sunny > :grin:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

More pics. Tomorrow hopefully 88 will be open.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I almost went up to Boreal the other day while down in the bay area but it was freakin closed. To much snow... It looks like another one is lined up and coming in tuesday afternoon..... I will miss this one too. I am getting laps in today - sunday though.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Good day. Left early, dense fog until Jackson, huge walls of snow on 88. Crowded but not insane.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Trying again tomorrow. Hopefully with BSide open. 
There was an avalanche on HW 89 2 cars buried and before that a slide on chair 10 in Kirkwood. Amazing season >


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Not trying to be a dick.........but where's the pow? I'm assuming just dense snow.....?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

mojo maestro said:


> Not trying to be a dick.........but where's the pow? I'm assuming just dense snow.....?



That's what I'll find out tomorrow. . Just 10 feet of white stuff. :grin:

And....not. 88 is still closed. :frown: tomorrow then.


----------



## HowderPound (Jan 11, 2017)

With the upcoming storm to hit Friday, does anyone know if a day trip will be worth it on Saturday? Asking as temps are hitting mid 30's at Sierra at Tahoe. Don't mind a wet day but will it be worth the drive?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

HowderPound said:


> With the upcoming storm to hit Friday, does anyone know if a day trip will be worth it on Saturday? Asking as temps are hitting mid 30's at Sierra at Tahoe. Don't mind a wet day but will it be worth the drive?


Friday night should be cold enough for decent snow, I will go up Saturday. It has been an abundant but wet snow season... I do that drive about every Friday or Saturday. Worth it every time to Kirkwood. 

The alternative is stay home thinking I should have gone


----------



## HowderPound (Jan 11, 2017)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Friday night should be cold enough for decent snow, I will go up Saturday. It has been an abundant but wet snow season... I do that drive about every Friday or Saturday. Worth it every time to Kirkwood.
> 
> The alternative is stay home thinking I should have gone


Thanks. Been getting up a ton this season but haven't been up yet since the warmer front hit, which I reckon was last week. Decisions, decision...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

HowderPound said:


> Thanks. Been getting up a ton this season but haven't been up yet since the warmer front hit, which I reckon was last week. Decisions, decision...


That's a good kind if decision to ponder on. . My last time was Saturday. Windy as hell but tons of snow. This Saturday looks similar.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We were there the morning after 30" at alpine last weekend, what a nightmare. It took them 2 days to get squaw and alpine open, other than a couple lower lifts. Lines were insane. Tons of kooks everywhere. They closed lofts with 35 or 40 mph winds, wtf. I am happy its not our home mountain area. 

The last 2 powder days here our upper lift station winds were 60mph sustained.... kept spinning. When it dumps here, they get here early and get the majority of the mountain open.

We will be back in kirkwoood in early April, I have enjoyed it in years past....


----------



## widehelpro (Feb 18, 2017)

Storms have been nuts. Mudslides had 50 closed for a week, but they're back open now.


----------



## widehelpro (Feb 18, 2017)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Friday night should be cold enough for decent snow, I will go up Saturday. It has been an abundant but wet snow season... I do that drive about every Friday or Saturday. Worth it every time to Kirkwood.
> 
> The alternative is stay home thinking I should have gone


Rain was in the forecast for Sierra on Friday, but we went anyway and it didn't rain, just snowed. It was a pretty good day actually, no sun, snow, light wind until late afternoon when things were wrapping up anyway. Sometimes you just have to go if it's 50/50. Can't sit around waiting for perfect days unless you're lucky enough to go whenever you want (no 9 to 5).


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Another great day at Kirkwood Saturday. Missing the best runs, first chair on The Wall and Sunrise, I was too excited to remember to turn the camera on. Here's the rest.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

Argo said:


> We were there the morning after 30" at alpine last weekend, what a nightmare. It took them 2 days to get squaw and alpine open, other than a couple lower lifts. Lines were insane. Tons of kooks everywhere. They closed lofts with 35 or 40 mph winds, wtf. I am happy its not our home mountain area.


Squaw/Alpine/KSL have had a multitude of issues this year. Lots of people are not happy with how they're operating the mountain.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

556". Tomorrow the backside should be epic. The first two pics are showing "The Spur" the last few turns before the now closed road takes you to KW.


----------



## raoul duke (Feb 23, 2017)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Good day. Left early, dense fog until Jackson, huge walls of snow on 88. Crowded but not insane.


I like the look of that! Some sweet pow cruzin right there!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

raoul duke said:


> I like the look of that! Some sweet pow cruzin right there!


Got some more footage from yesterday. Very cold, pretty deep, non crowded Friday. They finally opened the backside at 2. We waited 3 hours for it. Worth every minute. >


----------



## raoul duke (Feb 23, 2017)

Committed pow chasing, i dig. I used to take the bay area ski bus and ride kirkwood back in 02/03. Loved it, but never got so lucky as that! Enjoy it man, tahoe deserved a good season finally.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

raoul duke said:


> Committed pow chasing, i dig. I used to take the bay area ski bus and ride kirkwood back in 02/03. Loved it, but never got so lucky as that! Enjoy it man, tahoe deserved a good season finally.



The ski bus host was on my chair a couple of weekends ago! Nice guy. They offer BBQ at the end of the day. I had no idea. I don't drive to work during the week so I actually enjoy driving up 88 snowed in, early, with less traffic, ride until I can and drive back. It's 6hr round trip and riding from 9 to 2 or 3. Home by 5 sometimes, blunt, beer, relax. With the season pass you don't have pressure so when I got the goods and the snow changes I just bail. Yesterday instead I did 2 decent long runs and waited basically from 11 to 2:25. But when they opened the backside I had the best runs of the season. Bit low visibility and really cold. Was 7-24 yesterday and windy on top. The snow was really good. Today I did nothing at all apart reading and editing the video, checking my gear. I love being exhausted after riding.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Summer skiing? Squaw Valley says it plans to stay open until July 4 - SFGate

Squaw Valley plans to operate until July 4 of 2017 with this massive amount of snow. I wonder if the Vail resorts will follow suit?


----------



## raoul duke (Feb 23, 2017)

KIRKRIDER said:


> The ski bus host was on my chair a couple of weekends ago! Nice guy. They offer BBQ at the end of the day. I had no idea. I don't drive to work during the week so I actually enjoy driving up 88 snowed in, early, with less traffic, ride until I can and drive back. It's 6hr round trip and riding from 9 to 2 or 3. Home by 5 sometimes, blunt, beer, relax. With the season pass you don't have pressure so when I got the goods and the snow changes I just bail. Yesterday instead I did 2 decent long runs and waited basically from 11 to 2:25. But when they opened the backside I had the best runs of the season. Bit low visibility and really cold. Was 7-24 yesterday and windy on top. The snow was really good. Today I did nothing at all apart reading and editing the video, checking my gear. I love being exhausted after riding.


Yeah, i remember that guy, he was real friendly and they offered a good deal, back then it was maybe $90 iirc, bus and lift ticket and a breakfast on the drive up. Usually stopped somewhere on the way back down to pick up some chinese food from a Raleighs, fun times.

I like your "warm down" routine btw, blunt, beer, relax is where it's at.....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

raoul duke said:


> .
> 
> I like your "warm down" routine btw, blunt, beer, relax is where it's at.....


Did it again. 3 days old pow, crusty on top, few people but windy and flat light.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Crusty pow is better than crusty bumps...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Argo said:


> Crusty pow is better than crusty bumps...


Indeed, indeed. On the other hand flat light really ruins my day out. I will invest in better lens technology. The Smith I/O really suck in flat light. Back to Oakley? Not sure.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Indeed, indeed. On the other hand flat light really ruins my day out. I will invest in better lens technology. The Smith I/O really suck in flat light. Back to Oakley? Not sure.


I actually just got the chromopop lenses and they are pretty good for flat light compared to the blue sensor lens


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Argo said:


> I actually just got the chromopop lenses and they are pretty good for flat light compared to the blue sensor lens


Tell me more, better how? In what kind of conditions did you used them? I'm not really happy about the goggle frameless design when I discovered how easy water infiltrates between the lenses, all it took was a drop from the chairlift I was in right on top of them to render the goggles fogged and useless.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I used them yesterday and today. Fog, heavy snow and wind. They gave me just a little bit more contrast to see the snow texture in the flat light. 

Dropping fluid on the top edge shouldn't be infiltrating the mid layer. It has a rubber barrier. I have only had moisture problems when vapor gets in if I leave them in my wet glove/helmet pile over night.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

say chi sin lo said:


> Summer skiing? Squaw Valley says it plans to stay open until July 4 - SFGate
> 
> Squaw Valley plans to operate until July 4 of 2017 with this massive amount of snow. I wonder if the Vail resorts will follow suit?


Northstar won't. They will close mid/end of April, like they always do. The lease they have with the USFS and their insurance policy doesn't allow them to operate past then. It was the same situation back during the big 2011 winter.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats a bullshit excuse. They have leasing rights year round. They dont want to pay staff to run it for a bunch of local pass holders. It is the same deal at CO resorts. They may extend for a week or two but no longer....


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Ghost of Alka said:


> Northstar won't. They will close mid/end of April, like they always do. The lease they have with the USFS and their insurance policy doesn't allow them to operate past then. It was the same situation back during the big 2011 winter.


What kind of info do you have on Kirkwood/Heavenly on extending the season?


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

Argo said:


> Thats a bullshit excuse. They have leasing rights year round. They dont want to pay staff to run it for a bunch of local pass holders. It is the same deal at CO resorts. They may extend for a week or two but no longer....


Insurance policy as well...
Otherwise buy a Squaw/Alpine pass, they'll be open through July. Northstar won't even touch May.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

say chi sin lo said:


> What kind of info do you have on Kirkwood/Heavenly on extending the season?


I'm not too familiar with South Lake resorts, but from my experience, they won't stay open through May either.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

More goodness Saturday.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We will be up in Kirkwood next week Wednesday through Sat/Sun.... His competition venue is on the Cirque. We can grab a beer or something if your around....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We may get lucky and have a massive storm hit while we are here. Rolled into south lake this morning, matt is up rising the cirque now for his "inspection" runs. I may go up tomorrow, definitely Friday, Saturday and Sunday though.




KIRKRIDER said:


> More goodness Saturday.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Definitely got some snow here last night....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

More fun Sunday. >


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Argo said:


> We will be up in Kirkwood next week Wednesday through Sat/Sun.... His competition venue is on the Cirque. We can grab a beer or something if your around....


Absolutely. I should be there Sunday around 8


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I feel like I need to leave this forum for like 9 months. It's like watching other people eat pizza. *lots of swear words!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

```

```



snowangel99 said:


> I feel like I need to leave this forum for like 9 months. It's like watching other people eat pizza. *lots of swear words!!!!!!!!!!*


Another front coming in Wednesday to Saturday. More feet expected. never ending Winter.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> I feel like I need to leave this forum for like 9 months. It's like watching other people eat pizza. *lots of swear words!!!!!!!!!!*


If it makes you feel better, we didn't ride today. We came back to southlake for some lunch and shopping. The upper mountain was too windy so only the lower lifts were open. Not worth spending money on a lift ticket. If I had a pass I would have ridden. Tomorrow afternoon and sunday should be good.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> I feel like I need to leave this forum for like 9 months. It's like watching other people eat pizza. *lots of swear words!!!!!!!!!!*


Ok, made up for it today. Got fresh tracks all morning in 18" of fresh. Sorry, no video or pictures but I can assure you it was magnificent. 

@KIRKRIDER it is snowing again, just started. Backside is supposed to open. Front is pretty well tracked.the terrain has the perfect pitch to haul ass and make wide open pow turns. Straight down the wall and into that little cliff area was fun.


----------



## Hass (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello everyone!

A buddy and myself have a trip planned for Lake Tahoe next week... Shredding starts Tuesday morning at Heavenly, Wednesday we head north to Squaw Valley, Thursday back to Heavenly! We're super pumped and being from the Midwest we can't wait to get out there and shred some beautiful mountains! This will be my first trip there but my buddy has been multiple times.

We would love to hear from some locals out there, or anyone with information on the storm! We're set going to Heavenly but would there be a mountain with more snow just as close as Squaw Valley? (70 minutes from Heavenly)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Last turns of this season for me. Beautiful bluebird day. Very good front side, they opened at 10. But took their time blasting the backside until 1. Snow got pretty heavy by 2, but I got third chair up and a really good 3 runs, then all was milimetrcally tracked out within 45 minutes. Big slides on the front and the whole wave lip on the backside was blasted. Not that crowded for a pow Friday. 32 by 1, no wind.


----------



## raoul duke (Feb 23, 2017)

Fresh tracks in April? Who wants that? Looks terrible and no fun at all.....?

Not going back next weekend for more?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

raoul duke said:


> Fresh tracks in April? Who wants that? Looks terrible and no fun at all.....&#55357;&#56841;
> 
> Not going back next weekend for more?


Kirkwood closes tomorrow! But if one wants to hike there's plenty of it. I don't have the gear. Other resorts are still open in Tahoe. Maybe another run somewhere else for a change. But it's getting warmer every day. Spring is here.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nothing like last season. By now Kirkwood was “closed for Snow” along with most roads to Tahoe. Not this winter. We might get a few inches tomorrow on semi bare mountain tops and artificially filled base. I didn’t drive up yet, and I can’t wait with the new beast ready to go, but the pictures are pretty sad. We need snow badly! Please ULLR!! Come back here.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Nothing like last season. By now Kirkwood was “closed for Snow” along with most roads to Tahoe. Not this winter. We might get a few inches tomorrow on semi bare mountain tops and artificially filled base. I didn’t drive up yet, and I can’t wait with the new beast ready to go, but the pictures are pretty sad. We need snow badly! Please ULLR!! Come back here.


Definitely alot less snow this year in the Tahoe Area so far. Went to Sierra on the 23rd, Northstar on the 24th, and Kirkwood on the 25th. Sierra was downright barren, and everybody was getting funneled through the corkscrew so it was a traffic mess. Northstar was busy, lots of families vacationing but the staff was definitely making snow and working on grooming to make sure it's rideable stuff (they even had burnout on the backside open). Kirkwood - being it was XMAS day, was a lot less busy but had alot of trails open. Icy / Crusty thin layer stuff though, only been there a few times but they don't seem to be making snow even though they are part of the Vail family (unlike Northstar and Heavenly), my buddy just ended up practicing and getting more mileage.

Hopefully, we get some snow in January, need practice - the bowls in Kirkwood still scare the bejesus out of me (which eventually will get fixed by more practice - or powder, lol). Lots of slide slipping action from me that day - lol.


----------



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

Still not looking great out there huh? We're not having a great season so far here in the Rockies either.

Planning a trip to Squaw in about a month and really hope you guys get dumped on beforehand. We could go up to Baker or something, they have gotten a ton, but we have a free stay in Tahoe... Maybe you guys will get a lot by mid Feb, who knows.


----------

